# Anyone buy Birds?



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Just wondering who all buys birds and if so, what they go for? I am just starting raising Quail but was considering doing both Quail and Pheasants next year. I was just wondering what the going rate is and do people buy both hens and roosters or only the roosters? Most places I found were real pricey for the roosters and were not very close.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

quail - $2-3 early season $4-5 late
pheasant, depends... anywhere from $8 to $20/ea hens are usually 1-2 bucks cheaper


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

How about birds you can reuse over and over? I sell young pigeons for people to home to their loft. This is the key to starting a loft or adding birds that home to your loft. These birds are very nice and can be trained to fly what ever distance you want. They are out of very good racing stock "I am not just saying that either I race pigeons". The parents are very health and have been vaccinated for POX and PMV. I spray all birds for feather lice and other bugs most pigeons have. I also use a all-in-one med that works for Coccidiosis, Canker, Respiratory, and worm with ivomec. I worm the birds with ivomec before I sell them too. The young birds are not protected against diseases after they are sold but if you don't have other pigeons that are sick you don't have anything to worry about. A health loft stays healthy unless other sick birds or diseases are introduced. I band these birds with this years AU bands cause some people buy these to race and it also is a perminate ID for the birds life. I sell these birds for 5 dollars each. These birds are Houbens, Janssens, Delbars, Staf Van Reets and lines and I have peds. on some of my birds. I will ship birds but it is very expensive. Here is a pic of some that I sold this summer. I live near Toledo, OH.


----------

